# topping up tank



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

i seem to be topping my tank up 4-5 gallons a week, is this normal for a 48 gallon tank with 10g sump?
i have no lid on the tank right now maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

im not sure if thats normal but even on my small 5 gallon tank that has a lid, i have to top off around 1 gallon-2 gallons a week. 

what temperature are you steady at?

if you have a lid it might help a bit but as long as you marked your water level in the sump and top it back to that level it should be fine even if its 4-5 gallon a week for a 48g setup.

ever think about getting a ATO? maybe a DIY one or one from JBJ?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am at about a Gallon+ a day on a 56G+sump.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

seems like alot doesnt it?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

At first yup, I think it's about average. 
Do you have an ATO (auto-top-off) Highly recommend it. Mainly to keep your salinity constant. There are many options, I use the Avast Marine Works pressure switch ATO and love it! It came with a back-up float-switch but I didn't install it. Works like a charm. 
http://www.avastmarine.com/ssc/do/product/rigging/Top-off-Kit


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm at about 5 gallons every 3 or so days so i think your about right.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

how many of you guys use an ato system? im just mixing saltwater in 5gallon jugs and using that to top off


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

matt87 said:


> how many of you guys use an ato system? im just mixing saltwater in 5gallon jugs and using that to top off


Top off should be FRESH water only. I have a 40G with 30G sump and i`m at around a gallon a day.


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

why would you use fresh water to top off? ive never heard that before.
i thought you werent supposed to mix the salt in the tank


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Top off is for evaporation. Salt does NOT evaporate so you only need to add fresh water. If you keep adding salt water your salinity will be thru the roof!!


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

well that makes sense. Ive never thought of it like that before
Thanks


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Err you should get something to check your sg asap if you've been topping off with saltwater. I hope nothing is in the tank yet


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I would hazard a guess that 98% of us (with tanks 30G+ with sumps) use an Auto-top-off system. 
For now you should top off several times a day by hand with FRESHWATER rather then one big top-off. The reason is salinity consistency. As your water evaporates the salinity increases, keeping the same volume of water all day long is super important.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 the regular top offs. 

I have a 41g with a 15g sump and no ATO and it annoys the life out of me as well as the potential salinity swings 

I am building a stand and then once I have the extra room will incorporate an ato.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i didn't have a ATO on my 10 gallon and i topp'd off twice a day. it was a pain in the ass. now with a ATO on the big tank it's so nice. lol


----------



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

aln said:


> Err you should get something to check your sg asap if you've been topping off with saltwater. I hope nothing is in the tank yet


tank is still empty, just live rock in it.I checked sg today it was way too high. 
where does that ato system get the water supply from? sorry im not too familiar with them


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

A container, possibly a clean bucket or a small tank that can hold enough RO/DI water for a few days. On my small frag tank I use a carboy upright with the spigot removed. Inside the Carboy is my Tunze ATO Pump and tubing that feeds into the sump. I'm sure if you do a search on Youtube you will find all kinds of videos showing different setups..hth

http://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-12768/Jars-Jugs-and-Bottles/5-Gallon-Carboy


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a Canadian springs 5 gallon jug beside the tank, kinda hidden in the corner.

You can make an ATO with a float switch and a pump for under $50 but a float switch can fail that's why I like the Avast ATO. No moving parts and still under $100 with shipping.


----------



## dc_addict (Mar 14, 2013)

If your topping off with salt water you salinity must be very high. I did this when I first started my tank and couldn't figure out why it kept going up. I was doing water changes with lower salinity water to keep it in check. 
Definitely only top off with fresh water RO water.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

If you want anything resembling a life you should have an auto top off. Even my 2 gallon pico has an ato with a 1 gallon container The top off comes on several times a day. It probably takes about 2 weeks for the 1 gallon to drain but I usually top it up when I do water changes roughly once a week. 

Or you can make sure you're home every single day and top off. Several times a day especially in the summer when it gets hot and even more if you run fans over the tank


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, definitely auto top off is a must. Float switch based solutions aren't too pricey, I was running a ATO setup that cost me $50 for many years.


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

matt87 said:


> i seem to be topping my tank up 4-5 gallons a week, is this normal for a 48 gallon tank with 10g sump?
> i have no lid on the tank right now maybe that makes a difference?


Very normal.

I
My 40g with 10g sump drinks 5g a week. And I run at 26-27 degrees


----------



## warfanax (Mar 5, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> I use a Canadian springs 5 gallon jug beside the tank, kinda hidden in the corner.
> 
> You can make an ATO with a float switch and a pump for under $50 but a float switch can fail that's why I like the Avast ATO. No moving parts and still under $100 with shipping.


Well under $50. I used 3 float switches and wired the last one as a fail safe and made an acrylic box. Used aqualifter and a relay to trigger it. I would say it cost me 20$ without pump.


----------

